# Knife sharpener



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with the Smith's 3 in 1 sharpening system? Is it a good sharpener or a waste of money?

http://sirmailorder.com/show_prod.php?p ... 9dfac0ad78


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Don't know about that one, but I only use the Spiderco knife sharpener. It runs about $50 US., but in my mind its worth it! I know once this is read by someone who knows what I'm talking about will back me up on it.

H2OfowlND


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I use the RADCO system and love it. I believe it has 5 stones, you put the knife in the clamp, and the stones have guide rods on them so you can select the angle you want. I usually end up sharpening all my hunting buddies knives also.


----------

